# Worst roadrage I've experienced.



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Was on my way to the shop in town today, traveling along about 35mph or so when the car at the next side road pulled out in front of me pretty close, I had to brake quite sharply. I went up to his bumper to let him know he had cut me up, then as he accelerated I held back. He accelerates up to 30 quickly, I'm a good cars length behind him. Next thing I know he is frantically waving his hand inside the car and pointing it as if to say 'pull in here' sure enough he pulls in at a lay by. Now no way was I going to pull in and have a confrontation with him so I travel on past, he pulls out and follows me. I drive on past the shop to the roundabout where I go right around and back the way I came from to see if he still follows. Sure enough he does.

So I pull into the shops car park which has a wide entrance, he tries to go up the inside of me to cut me off but I accelerate on. I can see his door opening as he goes to get out of his car so I boot it down the car park and out of the other exit, I can see him in the rearview mirror slamming his door shut again and making off after me. So I have to floor it into town where I dodge through four lanes of traffic to loose him. 

What an over reaction! Me going up to his bumper maybe wasn't the best thing to do, but I could have flipped out just as much with him cutting out in front of me. What a ****! Im sure any of you who have been driving for any length of time have experienced people cutting you up/tailgaiting/ etc but you dont let it bother you anymore than thinking to yourself 'what a prick' but this guy just totaly lost it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad you had the sense not to get involved and tried to avoid the situation there is to many of these idiots on the road and no police to catch them just flashing money boxes


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Always carry a bat in the boot!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Am sure you will think twice before being bullish to someone else in a car hey!

If you're prepared to tell someone that you're dissatisfied with their driving then be prepared to deal with their reaction, no matter how crazy it is.

Bet you driving to get away from him was a lot worse than him cutting you up, and no causing an accident.

Sorry to be harsh, but by going up close to him to show him you ain't happy was you being the 'big man' which started it then you panicked.

Ironically I had something similar, he signalled to pull over so I said yes & pulled in... he didn't.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Always carry a bat in the boot!


LOL has Fife got as bad as that?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

If it happens again, drive to the nearest police station.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Am sure you will think twice before being bullish to someone else in a car hey!
> 
> If you're prepared to tell someone that you're dissatisfied with their driving then be prepared to deal with their reaction, no matter how crazy it is.
> 
> ...


It is amazing how people show there disatisfaction while wrapped up all safe and sound in thier tin box but when asked to show that same disatisfaction face to face they go all shy.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Always carry a bat in the boot!


Bright move so the you get nicked for carrying an offensive weapon. Stupid comment

Best thing is not to get involved in theses f**ktards.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Bright move so the you get nicked for carrying an offensive weapon. Stupid comment
> 
> Best thing is not to get involved in theses f**ktards.


By law if you carry a ball with the bat they cant do you for it :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Typical experience on UK roads.

I'm very quick to anger and really try to be as neutral and unresponsive to others while on the road, just not worth it...for everyone's sake.

Easier said that done I admit, but for the best.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Am sure you will think twice before being bullish to someone else in a car hey!
> 
> If you're prepared to tell someone that you're dissatisfied with their driving then be prepared to deal with their reaction, no matter how crazy it is.
> 
> ...


 Or yes get out and front up like a man......most of these tards are like the Internet keyboard konans. Billy big balls when they are in their car soft as ****e if you actually call them out....but I go back to my original comment and say don't react....or invoke situations like that!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I had someone get out of the car to me when he failed to give way when there was a long line of cars on his side of the road and i was almost past them when he came onto my side of the road and expected me to move then a car pulled up behind me so there was 2 cars now held up by this Primate i folded my arms as there was nothing i could do...

what happens next will stay with me for a while as it amused me some what 

said primate in a German steriotypical car that you get frowned up on, on here for shoe boxing the drivers of these 3 lettered german driving machines....

Got out of his car to remonstrate and walked towards mine fing and blinding looking way too excited in his nice smart suit and tie... rather than sitting in my Ka and risk him putting the window through or booting it and been stuck in the car with him having the advantage I got out .. Trouble was im 14 stone but short but in Rigger boots torn filthy combat trousers and a very dirty oil soaked high vis vest and still covered in god knows what dirt from work....

Told him to get back in his car and stop been so silly and back up... 

He did! much to the utter amusement of the car driver behind me who was pissing himself 


Didnt want to do it (get out of the car) but i had no other realistic option...


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Complete idiot. Just imagine if you'd stopped what sort of confrontation you'd have had.

The worst road rage I've seen here is people get REALLY annoyed when I overtake them on my daily commute, they feel the need to flash me and leave their full beam on.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

So that was you! I was on a wee weekend break and some idiot went right up to my bumper. I tried to get him to pull over to explain but he never did... now I know....


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree that going up to his bumper wasnt the best thing to do, but he pulled out so close infront of me I couldnt have braked much sooner. I just wanted him to think about what he had done. I could have got out and effed and blinded back at him, had a good old verbal confrontation with him at best, but what would this have achieved? I wasnt going to risk my car getting damaged or us coming to blows over it.

Maybe he just wanted to say "sorry for cutting you up mate". lol. But with the frantic arm movements he was making I doubt it


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had a few idiots try make me pull over before but I just carry on driving. The worst I ever had was when some chump got out of his car and actually ran after me while I was still driving lol


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

We've all been there mate. The problem is you shouldn't get involved in any hassle as you don't know who you're up against. For all you know the guy could be out on license, or just a psycho who would stab you & leave you for dead. People pull out on me all the time, or slam the brakes on & turn without signalling etc. I always remind myself they are probably not taxed & insured so give them a wide berth. You did the right thing mate:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You did the right thing to avoid confrontation. Someone that irrational probably wouldn't stop for a cup of tea and a chat.


----------



## pegs (Oct 28, 2009)

impster said:


> If it happens again, drive to the nearest police station.


LOL!!! what good would that do? everyone knows their always shut!!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

You need this fitted ASAP.






Best £40 i've spent in a long time for the retards of the road.

Seeing their facial expressions when I blast that along with my other 2 factory fitted horns is priceless, deffo better than getting in a fight when they cut you up etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I always prefer the idiots to be in front of me - think of it like that and they'll cease to wind you up.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd have just got out & give him a gob full & told him get back in yor car and **** off or I'll floor ya. Unless he was a gripper or sommet.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> I'd have just got out & give him a gob full & told him get back in yor car and **** off or I'll floor ya. Unless he was a gripper or sommet.


What's a gripper or some?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> I'd have just got out & give him a gob full & told him get back in yor car and **** off or I'll floor ya. Unless he was a gripper or sommet.


What's a gripper or sommet?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Glad I don't double post


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Why is it some people go into a complete meltdown over basically nothing? You did the right thing by not getting into a confrontation. These sorts of people are just not worth getting done for assault over.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Osarkon said:


> The worst road rage I've seen here is people get REALLY annoyed when I overtake them on my daily commute, they feel the need to flash me and leave their full beam on.


I had that quite often when I had my '52 plate Smart car.

For some strange reason, it was always drivers of Mercs, but mostly BMW's that took great offence in being overtaken by a "funny little car"


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dann2707 said:


> You need this fitted ASAP.
> 
> Stebel Nautilus horn - YouTube
> 
> ...


I think this may be a bit more effective though :lol:.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> What's a gripper or sommet?


A gripper - a big fella prob a weightlifter or 'something' just my accent.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

i think majorty of people are right in this thread, but somtimes you have to act, my incident did involve some violence, but it was a case of fight or flight, i went thru a set of lights on green in walsall and a guy jumped a red and swerved in front of me forcing me to veer to the left, i flashed him and gave him the normal gesture, he then stopped and raised something that raised a bat, so i flashed my lights again and gestured for him to stop which he did, he got out as i did and came at me with his bat, at this point i i stopped and so did he, once i knew all he was going to do was rant and rave and not use his tool was my que to bang him out which i did, now im not condoning what i did was right, but sometimes u just have to react first before u get hurt, when he came round he apologised for running a red light, i do around 50k a yr and see a lot roadrage and most of the time its just finger or some sort of gesticulation, always remember if u ever stop and you have a confrontation that you cant avoid get in first, i did boxing for 10 yrs and that helped me in my situation, but all said and done it comes down fight or flight, sorry its so long


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Get out, beat him to death. And then claim that a prison sentance would greatly effect your family.

You will get off with it, as that's how **** this world is.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Personally i think if someone cuts you up and you then decide to "show them the error of their ways" in any form, then you need to understand, 50% or more of the time it will become confrontational. You better off just letting it go.....you dont want to become a statistic !


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

lol why did you run away?

If you are going to give another driver **** then let’s face it you got to be prepared for them the react. Was he a big guy?

I know you hear about people getting stabbed but most people like this have no back bone and back down very quickly. But then you are from N.Ireland so I don’t know so much :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Bright move so the you get nicked for carrying an offensive weapon. Stupid comment
> 
> Best thing is not to get involved in theses f**ktards.


I wondered how long it would take for someone to take my bat comment seriously. 
:lol:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

if its in the boot your fine, keep it in the car you would get moaned at, lol you may as well commit carry and uzi instead lol


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Matt197 said:


> I know you hear about people getting stabbed but most people like this have no back bone and back down very quickly. But then you are from N.Ireland so I don't know so much :lol:


OR Glasgow, being the knife capital of Europe lol

If you are being followed, drive to the local police station....simple


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

best thing to do is smile at them, really makes their blood boil, makes me laugh how angry people get.....


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Deniance said:


> best thing to do is smile at them, really makes their blood boil, makes me laugh how angry people get.....


I like a cheeky thumbs up & saying thank you. :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you did the best thing, you could have avoided the situation but once you were involved you didn't make it worse than it needed to be !

Obviously this is a subject that has come up before and no doubt will again so rather than type it all again I lifted this post from a previous thread and for me it demonstrates why the smarter move is where ever possible not to get involved !



uruk hai said:


> There was a case local to me where a bloke who was on his own was cut up at a roundabout by 4 blokes in a car and when he beeped and showed his frustration they all just gave him the usual mouthful and hand signals obviously thinking he would do nothing, how painfully wrong they were ! As they pulled onto the Avon ring road he pulled across the front of their car forcing them to stop, thinking they were going to make him look stupid they all jumped out the car to find a rather large man with a rather large set of brass knuckles approaching them, the first one he hit received a shattered jaw and was unconscious for some time, the second received multiple injuries also including a broken jaw, at this point the other 2 ran away leaving their badly injured and barely conscious friends behind. These men thought that 4 of them and one of him meant they could do and say what they wanted as there was no risk to them but the point is that no one wins, the 4 who were "up for it" were taught a painful and terrifying lesson and the attacker as far as I know is still inside and all for something so trivial !


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a guy cut me up at an island once, so I beeped my horn at him to aware him of my presence. He then proceeds to brake test me on a dual carraigeway, so I back off to a safe distance, only to find about a mile up the road hes weaving about in front of me forcing me to stop. Then he tries to reverse ram me on a dual carraigeway with other traffic passing us at 70+mph :doublesho

Total nutter, I ended up reversing up a dual carraigeway with my hazards on trying not to get killed by a lorry with him persuing me, total chimp


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> If you're prepared to tell someone that you're dissatisfied with their driving then be prepared to deal with their reaction, no matter how crazy it is.


Couldn't agree more. If someone does something stupid you have the choice to ignore it or react.

Now as much as I'd love to be the person who never reacts. Sometimes I do even though I make a conscious effort to try not too.

I have on various occasions got out of the car and the other driver has bottled it. On other occasions I've had people try and kick off but again most people are all talk.

Regardless it's best not to react as much as it's so difficult with some of the retarded, arrogant ar$eholes on the road.


----------

